# Solved: input signal out of range



## Mersiegai (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, school holidays and I think the kids have changed the scree resolution on the computer. Every time I turn it on it says Input signal out of range, I have tried starting it in safe mode but when I click enter it just goes to a black screen with the message in the middle, so I can't get it to open to change the screen resolution.
I tried to open it in last known good configuration, Low screen resolution just about everything but nothing will happen. I saw in a answer to my problem to open in VGA mode but that option isn't there.
Has anyone got any ideas. Tried to connect it to the tv to get a bigger screen, but it come up input not supported.
HELP


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try VGA mode!!


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001265.htm
decrease your video resolution to one supported by your video card or chip
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000190.htm


----------



## Mersiegai (Feb 5, 2013)

It does not give me this option, so how do I do it it won't even open into safe mode.


----------



## Mersiegai (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't get it to open in safe mode. I get the screen and select safe mode and then the little box comes up again, input signal out of range.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If you press F8 before Windows loads, what choices do you get?


----------



## Mersiegai (Feb 5, 2013)

Safe mode
Safe mode with command prompt
Enable Boot


----------



## Mersiegai (Feb 5, 2013)

Safe mode
safe mode with networking
safe mode with command prompt
Enable boot logging
Enable low -resolution video (640x 480)
Last known good configuration (advanced)
Directory services restore mode
Debugging mode
Disable automatic restart on system failure
Disable Driver Signature Enforcement
Start Windows Normally


I tried clicking enable low resolution video (640x480) 
but, it loads and opens windows then closes just as fast with the box appearing input signal out of range.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try last know good.

Get a slipper ready for the kids....... !


----------



## Mersiegai (Feb 5, 2013)

Tried that already, just went to a blank dark screen with that little box saying input signal out of range.
tried a few of them but nothing works.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Since VGA mode doesn't work, we have to consider a possible hardware problem.
How is the monitor connected to the computer?








blue VGA or rectangular DVI?
Look at the ports on the computer and the monitor. If you have both, then switch a use a different cable to attach the monitor to the computer.

If you only have 1 choice, then perhaps a new monitor cable.

Can you test the monitor on someone else's computer to see if the monitor is working?

Last thing to try, install a video card and attach the monitor to that instead of the onboard video chip.


----------



## Mersiegai (Feb 5, 2013)

ok, only have a a blue VGA on the monitor. there is only the blue plug and power cord. I have another cord here so will try that, also thought I might try swapping screens with my main computer and see what sort of response I get there. 
I don't have a DVI cord, and I wouldn't have a clue how to install a video card, wouldn't even know what one looked like. but will try the other things and see what happens. Will let you know, thanks.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

At least the problem is not complicated by having a choice of two connectors VGA and DVI.

Yes, trying a different cord is a good first step.
Next trying a different monitor with each of the cords (all VGA cables) is the next step.

If those two steps don't solve the problem then it is probably a hardware problem inside your computer.


----------



## Mersiegai (Feb 5, 2013)

You are a legend, I tried a different screen and it was the same, so I tried another cord and bingo, it worked, I really didn't think it would. Thank you for all your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

You're welcome. Throw the cord that didn't work away so you don't use it again and think the monitor is bad.


----------

